# Grinding Cooked Meat



## mathman (Feb 2, 2019)

I have a #32 grinder with a 1hp 1750rpm motor with a speed brake. I calculated it to run around 82rpm.

I just lately set up the speed brake on it. It used to run around 218rpm.

We had ground a lot of deer and hog for years and it worked good but would turn meat to mush. That’s why I put the speed brake on it.

Our first grind with it at 82rpm was cooked meat for laletka(sp?) the meat grinder would constantly stop when grinding.

Shouldn’t it have more power?

Is cooked meat much harder to grind?

I was not there when it was being ground. My FIL told me it stopped constantly. Maybe somehow the speed brake creates friction to have less power?

The speed brake is on bearings with a 1.5” and 4” v belt pulley. The grinder has a 12” pulley and the motor has a 1.5” pulley.


----------



## tropics (Feb 2, 2019)

cooked meat for laletka(sp?)
Can you be more specific as to what that is. Google was no help.
Richie


----------



## old sarge (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm of the opinion that cooked meat being drier than raw would create the drag and subsequent stoppage.


----------



## mathman (Feb 2, 2019)

Its Lelitka. hog head, ox tail, beef heart, pork loin, all cooked a certain way and ground...then onion, garlic cooked a certain way then make grits, mixed together and stuffed in a sausage casing. You then can freeze it and when you want to cook it you put it on a sheet in the oven and it busts open when its ready.


----------

